# Help! Transparency printer / film outputter in NY



## m0nk (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello all! I'm been working my way through the forums here and have searched fruitlessly several times, so I thought I'd make a post of my own.

I'm desperately trying to find a film outputter / transparency printer in NY, preferably in Long Island, Brooklyn, or NYC, and that can print up to 13x18". I'm afraid printing out 8.5x14" sheets, registering and taping are no longer viable methods, as I'm doing more and more halftones (which at 55LPI can be extremely daunting (read: impossible for me) to line up!) Sadly I can't afford a large format printer of my own right now, so I've been on the hunt for over a month with no success.

I've contacted *many* printers, and most tell me that they only print transparencies at A4 size. I've been to a blueprint printer that printed me a vellum that was the right size, but unfortunately the ink wasn't opaque enough, the vellum was _too_ opaque, and there were roller marks on the image. So close that time!

I've read about oversizedfilm.com, which is an option - but if I can find someone local, I'd much rather try that first. Also, an option is to bring my own transparency sheets to a printer and see if they can use my supplies with their printers. Can any forum members impart their considerable knowledge to me?

Here's hoping!

Daniel.


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

No interest in buying an Epson R1800??


----------



## m0nk (Dec 3, 2007)

InterStreme said:


> No interest in buying an Epson R1800??


Thanks for offering, George! If I could I would - but like I wrote before, I'm afraid buying a printer is cost-prohibitive at the moment.


----------



## 8AM (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Daniel i'm on the same boat, trying to find somebody to print my 18X24"s .... if you already found a place in NY to get your work done would you be an ace and tell me where? if you haven't i'm about to ask: Standard Screen Supply Corp. | Manufacturer of Holden's Screen Printing Supplies i also need info where to buy large transparencies cheap thanks 


8am


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

Guy's,

Give Charlie at Freehand Graphics a call and he can probably help you since he is in NY and the software developer of AccuRip. His website is www.softwareforscreenprinters.com. 

Best,
Jesse Martinez
Everything you need to make your own films in house with the best and econmical quality


----------

